# In Ceiling Speakers



## Gillig500 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey Fellow Shacksters , 
I would like to hook up 3 pair of ceiling speakers & 1 pair of outdoor speakers for my patio. I purchased a 
Phoenix Gold ISM4 speaker selector hoping this will help . I'm going to use a Yamaha HTR 5890 as the amp /
receiver . Also , how can I use my main Onkyo TXNR 807 in conjunction with the 5890 ? Do I plug the 5890
into the AUX of the 807 using RCA cables ? How do I set this up ?

Thanks in advance for your help :help:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey Gillig,

You probably don’t need the Phoenix speaker switcher. You can connect all the speakers directly to the Yamaha and use its “7.1 stereo” mode. That basically sends the same signal to the rear speakers that the main front two are getting, so it’s like regular stereo with a lot of speakers.



> Also , how can I use my main Onkyo TXNR 807 in conjunction with the 5890 ? Do I plug the 5890
> into the AUX of the 807 using RCA cables ?


You got it backwards. AUX is an _input._ Since your Onkyo is your main unit, you want signal to go _out_ of the Onkyo and _into_ the Yamaha. Use any of the Onkyo’s analog _outputs_ (Zone 2 or 3, VCR/DVR or TV/Tape) and connect to one of the Yamaha’s analog _inputs_ (i.e. red/white audio jacks). 

Just keep in mind that in order for this to work, most likely all your signal sources (plugged into the Onkyo) will require analog connections. A component with only digital outputs will not work.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Gillig500 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wayne , Thanks for your advice . Now let me know if I'm following you correctly . Just use any of the Onkyo's
analog outputs & connect to one of the Yamaha's analog inputs via red /wht audio jacks . This is in order to 
use both AVRs . I had it in reverse no wonder ... Lol at myself .


----------

